# Do you use a monopod a lot?



## tahmail (Feb 28, 2007)

I've been spending far too much on equipment lately but what the heck - let's keep a good thing going right?  I just picked up a nice Bogan tripod but it can be cumberson to carry around outdoors hiking.  Is it monopod time?  Does it turn out to be something that picks up dust in the closet or an essential accessory to have?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 28, 2007)

I don't have one...but I always take a long look at them when I'm in the store.  In the right situation, a monopod would be great...but it's not a tripod.


----------



## DeepSpring (Feb 28, 2007)

It depends exactly what you will be shooting. I got one and when I shot a football game it came in greeaaatt use. Aside from that game tho I haven't really used it. I'm not much of a tripod person either tho...


----------



## Garbz (Feb 28, 2007)

I drag my tripod everywhere. I simply tie it to my backpack when i go hiking. But if it is a sports game you are shooting a tripod just doesn't cover it. Especially car racing where a lot of panning gets done.


----------



## Torus34 (Feb 28, 2007)

Never use one.


----------



## ShootHoops (Feb 28, 2007)

I only use mine for outdoor sports, because that's when I have to use the heaviest lens.


----------



## Claff (Feb 28, 2007)

I have one but haven't really found a situation where I felt it was necessary yet.


----------



## Lars Leber (Feb 28, 2007)

I use it for wildlife when I use the 2X teleconverter on my Sigma 70-200 and sometimes indoors ... for example in the zoo.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Mar 1, 2007)

I always use a tripod, and bought a monopod because I thought it would be easier to carry around in some situations.  If I'm going anywhere where a tripod isn't practical, I bring the monopod.  It's not as steady as a tripod, but it's quicker to use and it can fit in my purse-- well, basically.  I've used it on vacations, when I was walking around a lot, and shooting indoors and outdoors.  I'm glad I have it.


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Mar 1, 2007)

My hunch would be that a monopod probably won't be that much help when you're walking around outdoors, unless you have 300mm+ f2.8 lenses (a.k.a - the heaviest of the long lenses).  I assume that most of the time when you're walking around outdoors, it is sometime during the day, which means its fairly bright.  Most of the times you would be using a stabalizer would be for longer shutter speeds and need something that will keep your camera as still as possible.  Monopods are most useful when you're shooting fast subjects with just barely enough light, so you need to reduce camera shake, but not keep it still for a long time.   

Keep in mind, this post is working on quite a few assumptions, and if any of them are wrong, the advice may be very far off base.


----------



## el_shorty (Mar 1, 2007)

I use mine for sports and when I go to the zoo.


----------



## kugy5 (Mar 1, 2007)

I find it invaluable when I photograph events and use flash fill as I drag the shutter sometimes to an 1/8 of a second, if the exposure is to long for the mono pod than I really cannot take pictures of People who also move.


----------



## usayit (Mar 1, 2007)

I use mine quite frequently.... My tripod's center column is a monopod.  

IS is not a replacement for a good support like a tripod and monopod but is very convenient.  I think of it like this:

[[LEAST STABLE MOST SHAKE - MOST CONVENIENT/MOBILE ]]
Handheld
IS
Bracing against a solid object
Monopod
Tripod
[[MOST STABLE, LEAST SHAKE - LEAST CONVENIENT/MOBILE ]]

Choose your weapon according to the situation.  Reducing focal length (when possible) also helps.


----------



## dbyrd (Mar 25, 2007)

I use my monopod exclusively. I take it everywhere I go. My primary lens is the Sigma 50-500 and it is too hevy to handhold most of the time.
My outfit with monopod.


----------



## Patrice (Mar 25, 2007)

I have a Tracks walking stick that I use when hiking. It has possitive click adjustment up to eye level. The top of the stick is a round hickory knob that is srewed onto a 1/4 inch camera thread. Very light and very sturdy. I have used often as a camera support. When out specifically for photography if I don't bring a tripod, I always bring a sturdy monopod with a ball head.


----------



## JonR (Mar 25, 2007)

I love monopods. They're fast to set up and disassemble and they don't take up much floor space. 

I use mine loads for weddings and live music stuff. Certainly couldn't set up a tripod in some of those venues.

In fact I have three!


----------



## benjikan (Mar 25, 2007)

tahmail said:


> I've been spending far too much on equipment lately but what the heck - let's keep a good thing going right?  I just picked up a nice Bogan tripod but it can be cumberson to carry around outdoors hiking.  Is it monopod time?  Does it turn out to be something that picks up dust in the closet or an essential accessory to have?



I find monopods a very handy and versatile tool.  In fact I prefer them to tripods.  I have often walked around with my monopod during a shoot and while it is a bit heavy, will use it even when not grounded.  I like the vertical stability it can give if I shoot long, which is rarely.  You can be more reactive with a monopod than a tripod.  You are not stuck to a position allowing you to adjust to the circumstances quickly.  Although not as stable as a tripod, for vertical stability it is a great compromise.


----------



## dewey (Mar 25, 2007)

I use them often during wedding ceremonies... outside of that I usually handhold or use my tripod.  I drag my tripod with me when I hike, but of course a monopod is faster to setup.  It's a great addition to the lineup but it's not a replacement for the tripod.


----------



## ZyxKor (Mar 25, 2007)

I use my when traveling and hiking. The monopod is good for quick work when you're shoot and go. Tripods for me are for when you have time to set up or if you are seriously trying to get a shot.


----------



## David (Mar 26, 2007)

Like others I use my monopod at sports events, because holding a camera with a large prime or zoom lens attached gets pretty tiring after a short while.


----------



## RacePhoto (Mar 26, 2007)

tahmail said:


> I've been spending far too much on equipment lately but what the heck - let's keep a good thing going right?



Right!



tahmail said:


> *Do you use a monopod a lot?
> *



YES!

I have one of those cheap carbiner rings and I clip the monopod on my belt loop. You could clip it on a backpack or camera bag, just as well. It works as a handle for shooting, attached to the telephoto, when not expanded. slings under the camera nice.

No ball top, no problem with a straight stick that extends and compresses with locking rings. In fact I'm happy that I don't have a ball top. Less moving parts to break, slip or twist. Simple and very useful.


----------



## drgibson (Mar 26, 2007)

Couldn't live without it.


----------



## TomHuck-wa (Mar 27, 2007)

Just try setting up a tripod in the bleachers at a rodeo and see what kind of looks you get.  I use my slik monopod a lot, as well as a couple of different tripods in other situations. Coyotes in the woods for instance, will NOT wait for you to unstrap your tripod and set it up and level it. Monopod  snap on the qr with camera and shoot. Much faster


----------



## Dave_D (Mar 27, 2007)

For sporting events so you can keep the camera aimed while you pan. Wouldn't want to mis a shot because your camera was hanging at your waist! Night time cityscapes when the streets are too busy to plant a tripod with all of there adjustments.


----------



## bighatphotography (Aug 23, 2015)

I used to carry a walking stick that had a 1/4mount on the top for a camera and it worked well for hiking When I needed more stability. there useful. I don't know if I would go out and buy a real expensive one. but there good to have.


----------



## PropilotBW (Aug 24, 2015)

I used one for the first time ever this past weekend.  I took it to the College Football Hall of Fame museum in Atlanta, thinking it'd be a great way to stabilize my camera in lower light.  It turned out to be cumbersome and most of the time I used it as a walking stick.  Maybe if I was more experienced with it, it would feel more natural.  I just wasn't much of a fan.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Aug 24, 2015)

Are monopods a way of keeping yourself clean. I find that after a day out my trouser are filthy, knees,ass etc,


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 24, 2015)

I have one, really I find it useful for youth sporting events when sitting in the bleachers, supports the weight of the 70 200 2.8 without the hassle of a full tripod.

Other than that it sits at home

Sent from my 306SH using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 24, 2015)

I've had a carbon fiber monopod for a few years but only recently started using it at soccer games when I've used heavy lenses such as the Sigma 150-500 and Tamron 150-600.  The 80-200/2.8 and 300/4 were fine to me weight-wise handheld.


----------



## SCraig (Aug 24, 2015)

You guys do know this is an 8 year old thread, right?


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 24, 2015)

SCraig said:


> You guys do know this is an 8 year old thread, right?


yeah, we've had a few 8 yr old threads resurrected today.   Go with the flow  LMAO


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 24, 2015)

SCraig said:


> You guys do know this is an 8 year old thread, right?


Nope, doesn't show me that on the phone so if a recent post resurrects it I have no way of knowing.

Lol.

So, allow me to officially say, whoops.

Sent from my 306SH using Tapatalk


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 27, 2015)

NO longer an old thread - now it's a current thread.............
I'm a strong monopod supporter (ha), I'm older and the walking stick aspect works well. It has a pointed metal end  for dirt and a soft collar that comes down for hard surfaces. I did have to get a tripod head for it though because although the mono works great on a pan it's a bear to tilt.
The Wildlife Park near me does not allow tripods but monos are OK.


----------



## Didereaux (Aug 27, 2015)

My wife and I both use mono-pods for birds and other wildlife...AND most places that ban tri-pods say nothing to you for using a monopod (museums, churches botanical gardens etc).  With birds, it is especially useful, they move fast and often, and are half the time buried in dark places.  That extra stop or two of slower shutter made possible by a steadier camera has saved many a shot for us.   For those making ignorant comments about monopods, and not having one, or used one....please go away you are sucking up a lot of oxygen.

...and has been noted above: A ballhead is almost required.  MAkes life enjoyable!


----------



## snowbear (Aug 27, 2015)

The monopod is good for smacking the ^%#* out of the (insert name of animate object) when they act up.


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 27, 2015)

Yup, monopod + ball head while hiking ... light for traveling.


----------



## jovince3000 (Aug 27, 2015)

I got the best of both world, a Tripod+fluidhead that can be transformed into a monopod! ... Now why I bought this thing (a transforming tripod) is f-ing beyond me.

It has it's use though, Monopod when I have a heavy lens on the camera and I need to move quick and tripod for .. well... all the uses you can make off a tripod.

Yeay for 8 Years old post. Hey, the question would probably be asked one day or another, better recycling what's already there right?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 4, 2015)

I own one but don't use it, hand hold everything from the 400 2.8 and shorter. If I was using a 600mm, I likely would use it.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 4, 2015)

I have an old Bogen aluminum two-section style that I bought in 1984. It looks kind of outdated to people today, I suppose, since it's not black. It's pretty old-school looking too, being larger in diameter than modern multi-section models. I don't use it very often these days except with a long lens at longer events, where I know I might end up being there for two to three hours. I've tried it with a same-vintage Cullman ballhead, and while that was "okay", I found that NO ballhead was easier to handle, since every lens I use the monopod with (400,300,200) has its own,solid, rotating tripod foot, and the camera spins between tall and wide format on the tripod collar.

I think if I owned a smaller, more-compact, lightweight model that I "might" be tempted to use it in low-light situations where I might be able to squeeze out another two shutter speeds worth of stability--but then by the same token, once you're down into the slow speed ranges, *subject motion blur* becomes a huge factor much of the time, so there might not be a real, justifiable net gain.

The thing I think the monopod does best is to keep the weight off your arms and elbows, especially if you are not in good shooting shape, or if you are sitting down at a shooting position and just want to keep the camera/lens combo up and pointed downrange, at events like say baseball games shooting from the stands above 3rd base, or at windsurfing along the Columbia, sitting on the rip-rap and waiting for surfers to pick a line that brings them toward you; if they can see you and the big lens, they will often (subconsciously?) head right toward your camera position.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 4, 2015)

Own two.  Rarely use either.  Also a hand holder greater than 98% of the time (guessing).  I should use one to alert snakes when trekking through bushes. 
Darned snakes


----------



## snowbear (Sep 4, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> I should use one to alert snakes when trekking through bushes.
> Darned snakes


_That _is what a 20-gauge is for.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 4, 2015)

snowbear said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > I should use one to alert snakes when trekking through bushes.
> ...


 
I'm scurd of snakes and guns.  Bawk bawk bawk.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 4, 2015)

Guns are fine, depending on who's holding it.

Of course, here (in MD) it's against the law to kill a snake; some policymaker decided that they are _all_ covered by the endangered species act.  So now I'm gonna figure out how to pack them up and send them to Annapolis.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 4, 2015)

snowbear said:


> Guns are fine, depending on who's holding it.
> 
> Of course, here (in MD) it's against the law to kill a snake; some policymaker decided that they are _all_ covered by the endangered species act.  So now I'm gonna figure out how to pack them up and send them to Annapolis.


 
I would quickly learn to like guns if this happened Even Firefighters Were Surprised By Super-Size Rattlesnake That Slithered Inside Oak Park Home


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 7, 2015)

After my posting that I don't use a monopod for my 300 2.8 I had a photographer that showed up to shoot the football game I was covering.  He knows who I am, and how much football I shoot, he says straight up "you should use a monopod, it would help you"   "Help with what, I don't need one", he had no answer to that.  But then being built physically bigger than him, I could understand his statement.


----------



## jovince3000 (Sep 7, 2015)

imagemaker46 said:


> After my posting that I don't use a monopod for my 300 2.8 I had a photographer that showed up to shoot the football game I was covering.  He knows who I am, and how much football I shoot, he says straight up "you should use a monopod, it would help you"   "Help with what, I don't need one", he had no answer to that.  But then being built physically bigger than him, I could understand his statement.



I agree with that, everyone has different needs. For instance,  unless I shoot all day using a 400mm lens, me being the 350lb guy I am will never use a monopod/tripod unless I'm using slow shutter speed or in very low light. 

for me, monopod = something you use when you can't shoot handhold for whatever reason when you should be able to in normal situation.


----------



## Didereaux (Sep 7, 2015)

imagemaker46 said:


> After my posting that I don't use a monopod for my 300 2.8 I had a photographer that showed up to shoot the football game I was covering.  He knows who I am, and how much football I shoot, he says straight up "you should use a monopod, it would help you"   "Help with what, I don't need one", he had no answer to that.  But then being built physically bigger than him, I could understand his statement.



I am 6'4" and far from skinny.  I shoot hand-held and with a monopod.  monopod allows fro lower ISO's or faster shutter speeds.  How you shoot is your business, but it has nothing to do with size.  Monopods simply allow you shoot under a wider range of conditions.


----------



## DoctorDino (Sep 7, 2015)

It depends on what I'm doing.

Casual shooting and pictures that go on instagram, I hardly ever use a monopod.

At weddings and other events, my camera is never off the monopod. But I do cinema, so it makes more sense. Can't have a shaky bride.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 7, 2015)

I should have maybe used the words physically stronger, instead of physically bigger.  I have always spent a lot of time weight training so I can work without a monopod. Shooting sports  I find it allows me to work more freely, especially with erratic sports that move up and down, or switching from horizontal to vertical.  It's really a personal choice, but being able to hand hold a 300mm-400mm 2.8 covering 3-4 hour events does require more physical strength.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 8, 2015)

imagemaker46 said:


> Shooting sports  I find it allows me to work more freely, especially with erratic sports that move up and down, or switching from horizontal to vertical.


 
Shooting BIF also.  Using a monopod is a PITA when your subject is on the ground and suddenly goes skyward (contortions to get low enough) or up in a tree and then swoops to the ground (tiptoes).  I'm sure it's been comical watching me struggle like that.


----------

